# Question?



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Have you put your kayak away for the season or do you use it during the winter months? If you do use it, what precaution's do you take in the event of a spill?


----------



## skip tumalu (Oct 1, 2011)

I will have mine at the ready all winter long. Besides dressing for the cold weather I will also keep some extra clothes in a dry bag in case of a spill.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## roof cleaner (Dec 30, 2009)

I have mine ready all winter. I use it in the grand for steel during the winter. I dress warm, know where I am going, do not try and do more than I know I can, and bring extra clothes in a dry bag.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

It hurt to put them up, but this being my rookie kayak year, I haven't sprung for drysuits yet. Gearing two yaks has twice the cost as one. I can't wait for spring.


----------



## spy1o1 (Dec 17, 2007)

Waders, a wading belt, dry top, and wearing a PFD. Throw in a dry bag with spare clothes and you are good all year.


----------



## Hauptmann6 (Oct 19, 2012)

Mine is away sadly. Too much of a wet ride. And small game is open now.


----------



## Unclered (Sep 30, 2010)

Either of mine can go on a moment's notice but I don't have anyone to go with. I am thinking of checking out the Flint River for a paddle soon if I can get some time.

I broke down this year and bought a dry suit, it's just too dangerous to be wearing regular clothes in frigid waters.

When I got it in March I took a dip in Lobdell Lake with 47 degree water temps. I probably spent 15 minutes in the water and stayed quite comfortabe even though I wasn't wearing much underneath. A dry suit is the only way to go.

What made me happy was after getting in the water the pressure pushed all the air to the top and I had a built in pfd. There was no way I could go under water.


----------



## ddkfishin (Mar 16, 2011)

unclered,

Where did you end up purchasing a dry suit and what kind did you get?

I have not done any winter paddling, but I have gone out pretty early in the spring where the water temps are still pretty darn cold. I've worn waders in March and April, but and thinking maybe it's time to save up for the real deal.

Is it worth just getting the dry suit upper if I already have waders?

Dave


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

I would like to hear more about this as well. The last time I looked, they were awfully expensive.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

I too am looking to purchase a drysuit. I have done the online searches, but let me throw another idea at you. I have been talking with scuba shops about used scuba drysuits. I looked at one suit that was from a sheriff deptments dive team. It was in good shape and they only wanted $250.00. The problem was it was not self-donning, the zipper was across the shoulders in my back. I could not put it on or take it off by myself, so self-donning is a requirement.
I also have been looking at new and have a few thoughts to offer. Self-donning is a must. A relief zipper would be nice, but it is not a deal killer. If the water is a little too rough to want to take the chance of opening the suit on the water, I can paddle in. You can buy drysuits with no feet, (just gaskets, like the wrist), fabric feet (gore-tex, hipora,etc.), and latex feet. I have not seen fishing drysuits with neoprene feet, but I have seen them on diving suits. I personally do not think I will purchase a suit with latex feet. I just do not think it will be durable enough. I think I would rather go with a gasketed ankle and neoprene boots, but while the neoprene socks I use in the fall are adequate in fall. I would look for something that would not leak. That being said my leaking neoprene socks are still comfortable wet at 45 degrees.
If I find a big bag of money, I will go Gor-tex, full feet, relief zipper, and the manufaturer fleece suit to go under it. Good luck guys!!!


----------

